# Wife wants a really good vinegar sauce



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been looking at all the sauce recipies and cant decide which one to try. Wife has decided that she wants a good vinegar sauce today. Any suggestions - going on the pork butt in the smoker right now


----------



## desertlites (Aug 29, 2009)

hey scarbelly,I used to visit fallbrook Long ago-I bet that VW bus is gone comming into town?anyway try www.astray.com and type in sauces in the search area,pretty sure u will find a sauce or 2 in there the wife will like.


----------



## tlhiv (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's my Granddad's recipe.  It's a big hit around here.

2 cups white vinegar
2 cups ketchup
2 cups (dark) brown sugar
1/2 cup mustard
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup worcestershire suace
1 stick butter
hot sauce (to taste)
black pepper (to taste)

bring to boil.  simmer for about an hour


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

I had been coming to Fallbrook to visit for 15 years and finally moved here 13 years ago - where was the VW bus? There are only 4 ways into the town and I have never seen it  - Thanks for the link


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Troy - looks good


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a recipe from Steven Raichlen's "Barbeque Bible Sauces Rubs and Mrinades" book for N.C. pig pucker sauce

11/2 cups cider vinegar
3/4 cup cold water
2 T sugar or to taste
1T hot pepper flakes
1 small onion thinly sliced
11/2T coarse salt
1/2 t cbp
stir until sugar and salt are disolved
I have not made this exact recipe but have concocted many similar to it

Scott


----------



## desertlites (Aug 29, 2009)

the bus was on it's side in a field comming in from Vista way-written on the top was welcome to fallbrook,pop. X amount-42 hippies-etc etc-this was in the 70s.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Scott  - I have a printed all of these and letting her decide and make it herself while I handle the smoker and some work - hate working on weekends


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

that is why I never saw it - we always came down from LA on 76
Funny


----------



## bassman (Aug 29, 2009)

If this one sounds like too much, you can cut the recipe in half.


Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

4 T Flour
4 T Sea Salt
1 T Coarse Black Pepper
1 T Cayenne
4 T Paprika
1 t sugar
2 T Cornstarch
5 C Water
4 C White Vinegar


Mix all dry ingredients.  Add small amounts of water at a time until paste forms.  Add remaining water and vinegar.  Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 29, 2009)

Soflquer has a great pulled pork finishing sauce in the sauce section. It has been made a stickie and rightly so imho. Give it a try. I'm certain it will make your Q taste just like you want it to. It's the best I have tried.


----------



## rivet (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's my Carolina finshing sauce that I got back when I lived in North Carolina and it is the most authentic I've tasted.


*Rivet's North Carolina PPB Finishing Sauce
* 
3 cups apple cider vinegar
1 Cup Dark beer (Guiness or Killian’s Red)
1 TBSP salt
2 TBSP red pepper flakes
1 TSP coarse ground black pepper
[font=&quot]¼ Cup dark brown sugar or honey

[/font]  Mix all sauce ingredients in a deep saucepan and bring to boil. Then reduce to simmer for about 30 minutes…not too hot!

[font=&quot]Mix sauce and meat in a large bowl, toss and combine well. Serve on warm buns with coleslaw. 

Good smokes to you Bud!

[/font]


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

She made one up using a whole bunch of ingedients from a bunch of recipies - unfortunately cant remember all that she added so we will have a tough time duplicating - All I know is that I had to make a creole shake as a part of it 

Thanks to all who have helped - que is in the cooler resting now


----------

